# Wartung Fox Float 130 RL



## dern3ro (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wie handhabt ihr es mit der Wartung von Fox Float Gabeln?

Laut Fox soll alle 50h ein Ãlwechsel und Float-Fluit wechsel gemacht werden. Was ca 100â¬ Kostet.

Das wÃ¤re bei 7h Fahrt pro Woche nach ca 2 Monaten bei 8 Bikemonaten im Jahr 400â¬ pro Jahr 

Da kÃ¶nnte ich mir fast jedes Jahr ne neue Gabel kaufen und hab keine Probleme mit der Wartung.

Wie macht ihr das mit euren Fox Gabeln. Macht jmd die Wartung selbst und kann mir zeigen wie ich das mache? Dann verzichte ich halt auf die Garantie.


----------



## ImaXe (7. Juli 2009)

Ja. 

Aber da wird dir geholfen. 

http://www.toxoholics.de/

Dort werden sie komplett zerlegt und mit Ultraschall gereinigt usw.

Da werden die Fox Gabeln in der Regel hingeschickt. Meines Wissens nach. Wenn jemand ein besseres Angebot hat bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (7. Juli 2009)

Bei Bike Sport Hauf in Riegelsberg bist Du mit Deiner Gabel auf jeden Fall an der richtigen Adresse.
http://toxoholics.de/foxservicepoints2.html
Einziger Level 3 Stützpunkt im Saarland
kurze Durchlaufzeiten und faire Preise


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bei Bike Sport Hauf in Riegelsberg bist Du mit Deiner Gabel auf jeden Fall an der richtigen Adresse.
> http://toxoholics.de/foxservicepoints2.html
> Einziger Level 3 Stützpunkt im Saarland
> kurze Durchlaufzeiten und faire Preise



Genau, hier wird SERVICE noch groß geschrieben. 
Hatte meine Fox schon mal dort, ging schnell und die Gabel war danach wieder top. 

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## ImaXe (8. Juli 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Genau, hier wird SERVICE noch groß geschrieben.
> Hatte meine Fox schon mal dort, ging schnell und die Gabel war danach wieder top.
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen.




Das ist schön. Wieviel hast du hingelegt? 
Meine sollte auch mal gewartet werden.


----------



## dern3ro (8. Juli 2009)

Mhh ja danke für eure antworten. 
Das Problem sind ja immernoch die kosten und die extrem kurzen wartungsintervalle.

Wieviel kostet der Service in riegelsberg und wie oft lasst ihr eure Fox Gabeln warten?


----------



## Heggebangadd (8. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Link zu ausführlichen Wartungsanleitungen für alle Fox- Gabeln und Dämpfer. Ist gar nicht soo schwierig für jemand mit handwerklichem Geschick und Grundkenntnissen in Mechanik u.Ä. Allerdings benötigt man für manche Luft-Systeme ein Spezialwerkzeug,das nicht so einfach zu kriegen und recht teuer ist(müsste aber jeder Zerspanungsmechaniker mit Zugang zu Drehbank anfertigen können).
Kannst Du dir ja mal anschauen.
!!Leider erlischt die Garantie, wenn Du selbst Hand anlegst!!
Noch ein Tip: Vielleicht erstmal ne alte, defekte Gabel auseinander- und wieder zusammenbauen zum üben.

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## dern3ro (8. Juli 2009)

ich glaub schon dass ich das selbst machen kannn. wäre halt cool wenns es hier jmd gäbe der das regelmäßig bei seiner gabel macht und mir zeigen kann / über die schulter schauen kann.


----------



## Klinger (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das mal gemacht, war kein Problem wenn man gewisse handwerkliche Grunkenntnisse hat. 
Die Fox-Wartungsintervalle sind aus meiner Sicht reichlich überzogen, wie auch der Preis der Gabel.


----------



## dern3ro (8. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss halt auch net was ich davon halten soll.

Ich tendiere dazu die Gabel und Dämpfer jeweils am Ende der Saison zu Warten.

Entweder selbst oder durch den Service.

Das müsste doch reichen oder?


----------



## dern3ro (8. Juli 2009)

Das Lustige ist hier steht Serivce alle 100h: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm

In meinem deutschen Manual steht alle 50h ................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2009)

dern3ro schrieb:


> ich glaub schon dass ich das selbst machen kannn. wäre halt cool wenns es hier jmd gäbe der das regelmäßig bei seiner gabel macht und mir zeigen kann / über die schulter schauen kann.



Ich warte all meine FOX-Gabeln immer gegen Ende der Saison. Man sollte vor allem die Dust-Wiper wechseln, wenn man viel im Schlamm unterwegs war. Ansonsten ist es auch nicht verkehrt, sich einen kpl. Dichtungssatz anzuschaffen, falls doch die eine oder andere gewechselt werden muß ( mache ich ansonsten grundsätzlich alle 2 Jahre ).

Sicherlich kann man den Service selbst machen aber eins sollte schon klar sein: Eine FOX ist keine Magura, RS oder Manitou! Die sind vieeel einfacher aufgebaut. FOX ist wirklich feinste Technik, für die man sich etwas Zeit lassen sollte, sofern man solch eine Wartung nicht öfter macht. Traut man sich das nicht zu, sollte man es besser sein lassen. Wenn man sich mal die Teile und die Arbeitszeit zusammenrechnet, die man auch als geübter und gewissenhafter "Hobbyschrauber" benötigt, versteht man vielleicht den Toxo-Preis ein wenig. Von uns arbeitet ja auch keiner für 10/h.....und wer eine FOX in 30 min. wartet hat meiner Meinung nach geschlampt.


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. Juli 2009)

dafür Funktionieren diese "einfacher " gebauten gabeln (magura,manitou)meiner meinung anch viel besser anschaffungspreise leigen in de rgleichen höhe und sind ebi manitou sogar noch günstiger..;-)
bei magura kostet der service vieleciht die hälfte von eurem fox service und bei manitou noch wneiger da man das bisschen öl günstig bekommt und die dichtungen haben eh für alle gabeln den fast gleichen preis!


also fox gegen was gutes eintauschen..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> dafür Funktionieren diese "einfacher " gebauten gabeln (magura,manitou)meiner meinung anch viel besser....



Kennst Du die Unterschiede durch eigene Erfahrungen? Ich habe in meinen Bikes u.a. eine MAGURA DURIN Race, eine MAGURA WOTAN, eine RS Sid, kenne die Manitou Skareb/R7 und fahre die FOX F80RLT. Von der Funktion ( insbesondere vom Ansprechverhalten und der Endprogression ) her kommt keine der genannten Gabeln an die FOX ran. Das sind meine ganz persönliche Empfindungen, die ich nicht verallgemeinern will. Aber das stand ja hier nicht zur Diskussion


----------



## dern3ro (9. Juli 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Aber das stand ja hier nicht zur Diskussion



right!


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Juli 2009)

dern3ro schrieb:


> Mhh ja danke für eure antworten.
> Das Problem sind ja immernoch die kosten und die extrem kurzen wartungsintervalle.
> 
> Wieviel kostet der Service in riegelsberg und wie oft lasst ihr eure Fox Gabeln warten?



Also ich habe meine Gabel nur einmal warten lassen (nach 2 Jahren ca. 6000 km), da ich die Intervalle auch für Überzogen halte. Nach Fünf Jahren ist mein Fox jetzt Tod. Hätte ich noch ein Fox, würde ich die alle 6000-7000 km warten lassen. Dh. bei mir etwa alle 2 Jahre. Alles andere finde ich aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkt unrentabel. 

Kurze Rechnung: Lasse ich meine Gabel 2x im Jahr Warten und dies kostet dann je Wartung ca. 120 Euro, dann bin ich mit 240 Euro im Jahr dabei. Nach vier Jahren habe ich dann 960 Euro an Wartungskosten an der Backe.  

Hätte ich noch eine Fox, würde ich diese nach zwei Jahren einmal warten lassen und wenn sich diese dann nach fünf Jahren wieder in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschieden würde, gäb es halt eine neue. Man will doch eh öfter mal was neues, oder?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juli 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Kurze Rechnung: Lasse ich meine Gabel 2x im Jahr Warten und dies kostet dann je Wartung ca. 120 Euro, dann bin ich mit 240 Euro im Jahr dabei. Nach vier Jahren habe ich dann 960 Euro an Wartungskosten an der Backe.



Meine Rechnung für 3 FOX F80RLT / 3 Jahren Training ( teilweise Winter, viele Marathons und CC-Rennen ) + oft genug Schlamm:

7,5er Gabelöl: 15
Dust Wiper: 2 x 21
Dichtungssatz: 1 x 26

Da ich alle Gabeln selbst warte komme ich mit den 83 recht gut weg. Alle Gabeln funktionieren einwandfrei und sehen noch aus wie neu. Buchsen sind bis heute nicht ausgeschlagen, Brunox oder ähnliches verwende ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Juli 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Meine Rechnung für 3 FOX F80RLT / 3 Jahren Training ( teilweise Winter, viele Marathons und CC-Rennen ) + oft genug Schlamm:
> 
> 7,5er Gabelöl: 15
> Dust Wiper: 2 x 21
> ...



Schön für Dich, das muss man aber auch können. 
Ich kann das halt nicht.  Macht aber nix, der Händler um die Ecke will ja auch von was leben.


----------



## ImaXe (9. Juli 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> 7,5er GabelÃ¶l: 15â¬
> Dust Wiper: 2 x 21â¬
> Dichtungssatz: 1 x 26â¬



Hmm. Ist das alles inklusive bei der Toxaholic Werke? Ich denke das wird seperat drauf gelegt, neben den 113 Eus. Also 113+83=196 Eus. Das wird ein teurer Spass.


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juli 2009)

natürlich. insbesondere werden sie dir mit sicherheit einen halben liter öl in die gabel schütten und zwei sätze staubabstreifer verbauen


----------



## ImaXe (9. Juli 2009)

Da fährt man die Gabel doch besser bis zum Tod und kauft sich eine neue.


----------

